
Editorial and Marketing Calendar for Small Business - AlisonPDQ
https://planitpdq.com
======
acconrad
This is just product spam from a brand new account. I don't really see how
this applies to the HN crowd.

~~~
AlisonPDQ
Hi acconrad - yup, I am a brand-new account. And I searched the site and saw a
bunch of people announcing product launches, so thought it was appropriate.
Also read all of the site guidelines, but I apologize if you feel this isn't a
fit. Thanks for your feedback.

------
AlisonPDQ
New, easy-to-use marketing & editorial calendar for small business. Just
launched the beta and am offering free accounts until we do our commercial
launch. I would love your feedback! I'm offering lifetime discount for anyone
who signs up for beta. Go get it! And thank you.

~~~
handbanana
Some things of note:

UI is dated. Logo isn't great. Name isn't great. The help videos have terribly
inappropriate music.

This looks rushed/outsourced, or both

~~~
AlisonPDQ
thanks for the feedback, handbanana - I am definitely new at this, so I will
take your comments seriously. UI is the next focus for us - I wanted to get as
many integrations in place as possible before launch. I will take another shot
at the music for the videos.

